# Magic: The Gathering Club



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

I am seeing a lot of people around here with the sig's stating which color they are, and with that many MTG players, I think it's mandatory we have this thread. Show off your decks, ideas, tourney placings, and collections, lets see what you guys got! (*If you want to be added to the club title your post with something like "add me"*)

*Some useful links:*

*MTG Card Gatherer*
*MTG Forums*
*Net Deck*
*What Color Are You?*
*Basic Rule Book DL* */* *Full Rule Book DL*
*Card List Site w/pics*
*Price Guide / Shows Most Card Sales Sites Pricing*

*Magic Players / Collectors:*

1Kurgan1 - _Club Founder_
Marineborn
entropy13
MomentoMoir
LittleLizard
Cuzza
Odin Eidolon
Castiel
mrw1986


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Gonna start this off with my Type II Deck, see if that pulls anyone in. So far it seems all those people with MTG sigs don't play, lol.

Anyways, this is a build I tossed together in Lorwyn, I didn't play much after that and have got 2 pakcs of shards since then. The deck is ok, mildly competitive, I didn't go online to buy cards, and I personally hate netdecking. Probably going to toss something more competitve together soon, but this is fun for now.

*Red/Green Warrior Beatdown:*

*Creatures:
4x Chameleon Colossus
4x Bramblewood Paragon
4x Wren's Run Vanquisher
2x Imperious Perfect
1x Winnower Patrol
1x Changeling Titan
1x Nath's Elite
3x Nova Chaser
4x Brighthearth Banneret
3x Flamekin Bladewhirl

Instants/Sorcery's:
4x Blades of Velis Vel
2x Tarfire
1x Heat Shimmer

Planeswalker's:
2x Sarkhan Vol
1x Garruk Wildspeaker

Artifacts:
4x Obsidian Battle-Axe

Lands:
1x Karplusan Forest
2x Ancient Ziggurat
9x Forest
7x Mountain
*
There it is, lets seem some of your guys decks


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey man, just found this thread. I love MTG but I haven't played since my school days (nearly 10 years ago!). Dug out my old deck so you can check it out.

I have not heard of any of your cards! Been out of the loop for a while.

Here's one of my decks from back in the day untouched in about 8 years.



Blue/Black/Red Deck

*Creatures:*
1x Stone Spirit
1x Battering Ram
1x Lim Dul's Cohort
1x Wall of Vapor
1x Mon's Goblin Raiders
1x Sivitri Scarzam
1x Krovikan Sorcerer
1x Giant Albatross
1x Nicol Bolas
1x Mountain Goat
1x Pirate Ship
1x Orcish Lumberjack
1x Murk Dwellers
1x Thunder Wall
1x Zephyr Falcon
1x Frozen Shade
1x Tor Giant
1x Krovikan Vampire
1x Giant Tortoise
1x Abyssal Specter

*Instants/Sorcerys:*
1x Tunnel
1x Diabolic Vision
1x Ray of Command
1x Essence Vortex
1x Power Sink
1x Melee
2x Lava Burst
1x Guerilla Tactics
1x Twiddle
1x Howl from Beyond
1x Sleight of Mind
1x Fissure
*Artifacts:*
1x Baton of Morale

*Enchantments:* 
2x Stonehands
1x Conquer
1x Flight
1x Viscerid Armor
1x Binding Grasp
1x Dreams of the Dead
1x Fear

*Lands:*
8x Swamp
6x Mountain
6x Island
1x Snow-Covered Mountain
1x Snow-Covered Island
1x Oasis


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 14, 2009)

I tried doing this a while ago...never took off 

Been playing MTG for the the better part of the last 11 years. I used to be ranked 21st in my state and my brother in-law was ranked 2nd, somewhere about 20th in the nation. He was the one who actually taught me how to play. I recently become a DCI Judge able to host tournaments, however the place I host at locally just closed down because of the economy  I have an extensive MTGO collection but haven't played since Shards of Alara was released. I really wish to find people locally to play with...playing online doesn't have that same feel...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 14, 2009)

We can play online by using Apprentice AND Hamachi. 


My all-green Elf deck, named "My Elf Deck" 

*Creatures:*
3x Timberwatch Elf
3x Heedless One
2x Wood Elves
1x Rhys the Exiled
1x Elvish Vanguard
3x Quirion Trailblazer
4x Llanowar Elves
4x Llanowar Elite
3x Elvish Pioneer
1x Elvish Champion
2x Drove of Elves
_27 cards_

*Sorceries:*
2x Hunting Wilds
2x Deep Reconnaissance
3x Joyous Respite
2x Lay of the Land
3x Renewing Touch
_12 cards_

*Instants*
3x Elvish Fury
4x Wirewood Pride
_7 cards_

*Lands*
14x Forest
_14 cards_


I have an all-red Elemental deck too, but can't seem to find it, as is my white "I heal and heal and then you're dead" deck.


I barely have any idea with some of the newer things with MTG though (i.e. planeswalkers).

And I'm only a "casual player", haven't really joined tournaments and the like...


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, planeswalkers, WTF is that?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 14, 2009)

Magic: The Gathering Club? On a tech forum? Why don't you guys just hang a sign around your necks saying "Do not have sex with me." and then David Carriden yourselves.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 14, 2009)

I havent played in a while... a LONG WHILE. I left them because of financial problems but nothing can stop me of using apprentice, so yes, sign me in.

My deck where always weenies, tiny and very ANNOYING creatures.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 14, 2009)

FYI guys I'm just messin with ya


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Magic: The Gathering Club? On a tech forum? Why don't you guys just hang a sign around your necks saying "Do not have sex with me." and then David Carriden yourselves.



I don't want to have sex with any one on these forums anyway! Except maybe DanTheBanjoman, I'd have his gay babies.


----------



## geeman74 (Jun 26, 2009)

i used to play along time ago when black lotus and mox ruby etc where big money 
didnt no it was still going cost me a fortune at the time


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice to see some MTG players, I thought this thread was just going to get bumped back to nothingness, even though I see a ton of people with MTG sigs. If you want your name up on the 1st post, add a title to your post, something like "add me"

BTW Lotus wasn't big money back then, I remember when I started MTG they were only like $400 - $500, now your average one is about 2k - 3k depending on set and condition. And a mint one went on Ebay just a while ago (mint meaning it was printed dead on center as most aren't) for 20k. So they were valuable before, but prices have gone crazy high now.



mrw1986 said:


> I tried doing this a while ago...never took off
> 
> Been playing MTG for the the better part of the last 11 years. I used to be ranked 21st in my state and my brother in-law was ranked 2nd, somewhere about 20th in the nation. He was the one who actually taught me how to play. I recently become a DCI Judge able to host tournaments, however the place I host at locally just closed down because of the economy  I have an extensive MTGO collection but haven't played since Shards of Alara was released. I really wish to find people locally to play with...playing online doesn't have that same feel...



No other card shops near you? I now moved to a larger town, but I use to have to drive 45min to go to any card shop holding tourneys.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 27, 2009)

*add me*

I have a Blacker Lotus. 

Not exactly worth it though. 


If we can somehow agree upon playing through Apprentice through hamachi...


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Magic: The Gathering Club? On a tech forum? Why don't you guys just hang a sign around your necks saying "Do not have sex with me." and then David Carriden yourselves.



haha thats funnybut soo not true lmao

I play magic
I use all colors well try to its rather hard
I have many cards and I havent finalized  my deck but i choose to use:
green for elves and spells
red for flying
for artifacts
black for any creatures
and white any card that deals with health 

and of course all the land


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 27, 2009)

i'm in! i used to organize MTG tournaments in my little city (now i'm too busy) and i even made some money with it.
i have tons of cards somewhere, most of them valuable too (my brother started playing a lot of years ago) and some very very nice decks


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 27, 2009)

Download Apprentice here

Download hamachi here

I can create a network in hamachi already if you want, with password protection of course. Then we can play using Apprentice, without going through Magic-League itself.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 27, 2009)

anyone know where i can get a reflecting pool


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> anyone know where i can get a reflecting pool



Can buy them all over online, but they will gouge your eyes out for one. If your only using a 2 color deck could save a lot by running a pain land or the lands that can make 2 mana of diff colors. Or wait for 11th edition to land as it will have dual lands again.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 27, 2009)

i had one and like a dumbass i traded it all though i traded it for 200 cards....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2009)

200 random cards, or like specific rares and then tossed in commons/uncommons

BTW here's the pricing on them http://magiccards.info/shm/en/278.html $24.99 is the cheapest you can get one for online.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 27, 2009)

some rares and lots of land a ton of commons/uncommons


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Could have been good or bad, all depends what you got. Like if you got some kitchen Finks or Boggart Ram Gangs as uncommons then got some rares tossed in, that could have worked out pretty nice as those uncommons hold rare like value. Granted you could trade for those easier than a reflecting pool.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 27, 2009)

ok well i guess i dont feel like a complete moron i did save myself a ton of money


----------



## douglatins (Jun 27, 2009)

Alright, awesome, i love MTG, i have thousands of cards and many decks to play with.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 27, 2009)

i have to see which new cards came out as im very uninformed of the cards of new. i played till ravnica set was standard, so you get the idea.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Well for all of you that have been out for a while, here is the new Edition coming out in July

http://mtgsalvation.com/magic-2010-m10-core-set-spoiler.html


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 28, 2009)

yay more cards
now only if i had more money.....


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 28, 2009)

I still don't get why they changed "Summon" to "Creature-" . Are people really that stupid they couldn't understand that a summon summons a creature?

All my cards are at least 12 years old so all the creatures are summons. 

@entropy13, Elf deck! I hate elf decks!! grrrrr


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 28, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> I still don't get why they changed "Summon" to "Creature-" . Are people really that stupid they couldn't understand that a summon summons a creature?
> 
> All my cards are at least 12 years old so all the creatures are summons.
> 
> @entropy13, Elf deck! I hate elf decks!! grrrrr



sadly theres morons out there that wouldn't get it 
and theres nothing wrong with elves >.<


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 28, 2009)

No nothing wrong with elves per se, but there was a guy at school I used to play against and he had an Elf deck, and he always beat me, it was so irritating mostly because he was so conceited and arrogant. And he had a weird mound in the centre of his chest like some abnormal bone growth, we called him monobreast.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 28, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> No nothing wrong with elves per se, but there was a guy at school I used to play against and he had an Elf deck, and he always beat me, it was so irritating mostly because he was so conceited and arrogant. And he had a weird mound in the centre of his chest like some abnormal bone growth, we called him monobreast.



lol so whats the longest and biggest game anyone has played

i played a 4 hour pyramid game with 6 ppl it started at 12am ended at 4 am
i almost one with nothing but land cards and full life then this dam jerk pwned me with this dam combo hahaha


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 28, 2009)

@Cuzza: That isn't the only deck I have you know, my red elemental deck is slightly faster, while I would say my white deck is more annoying since I got to 80 life once and my opponent has less than 5 cards left on his library.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 28, 2009)

so i played this with one of my friends deck when i played a pyramid game i hand a mostly land cards for some reason and i'm not sure what this one card was i was hoping some one could help me

its a land card had the capability to turn into a creature and attack 
then there was another land card the practically made me invincible 

anyone knows what card it could be i think it was black  card not sure 
i would love to know it because i had the best strategy no one could touch me in 4 hours till this dam card the destroyed me :/


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know what card that is, but in the deck I've listed I have a spell that can make my forests into 3/3 creatures but are still land. 

I also have an old card, "Kormus Bell" which is an artifact, that makes all of the swamps I control into 1/1 creatures but are still land.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Theres a lot of good combo's out there. Here's an infinite life combo I got in my cleric deck






+




+



and here's another really easy combo that involves 0 rares





+



With the sheer amount of cards out there its really hard to be untouchable now. Longest single game I ever played though was with my wildfire deck, was a 7 player game and I was the only one who did any damage that game. Took me 4 hours to kill them all I just kept clearing lands when anyone got to 2 lands and killing off their creatures, I was banned from playing the deck there after.

BTW that land that turned into a creature, was most likely Mutavault that you had, not sure about the other one though, no land makes you unkillable and lands dont have colors, so couldn't have been black.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 28, 2009)

I love MTG its the best card game EVER   Ive been playing this game since it first came out (cousin got me into it) i have over 2000 cards or more, i have no idea really lol but i got old cards and new ones to. I only play casual games with friends, not in tournaments as yet tho 

Phage the Untouchable, Scion of Darkness, Swap mosquito, Cabal Coffers etc etc etc 

Got 9 decks hehe


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2009)

i've still got four decks, but havent bought cards (or played) in years.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i've still got four decks, but havent bought cards (or played) in years.



When did you play? If you played around Alpha, Beta, Unlimited, Arabian Nights. You could be sitting on a lot of valuable cards.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> When did you play? If you played around Alpha, Beta, Unlimited, Arabian Nights. You could be sitting on a lot of valuable cards.



never heard of those.

THATS how long ago since i've been playing.

edit: i've got odyssey cards sitting out back, and i'm pretty sure i got a deck or portal (some starter/beginners series)


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 28, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Theres a lot of good combo's out there. Here's an infinite life combo I got in my cleric deck
> 
> http://sales.starcitygames.com/cardscans/MAGONS/starlit_sanctum.jpg
> +
> ...



oh ya lol i forgot lands dont have colors well the color of the card like the ink was black and dark purple lol and the other was dark green and brown doubt that helps lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, not too sure on what that could be, like I said the creature land you had was most likely Mutavault.






Thats a killer land, could have been a few other lands too, but I'm betting thats it. I'm still not sure on the other land oyu mention though, I really can't think of any land that would make you untouchable, theres a few that will make creatures do damage to each other, but it only can tagrte one of your creatures and one of theirs, so a multiplayer game it won't have much of an effect.



Mussels said:


> never heard of those.
> 
> THATS how long ago since i've been playing.
> 
> edit: i've got odyssey cards sitting out back, and i'm pretty sure i got a deck or portal (some starter/beginners series)



Oh thats not too long ago (in respect to how long mtg has actually been out, it's almost 20 years old now), thats about about 5 - 6 years back, Alpha/Beta came out in 1993  I started in Urza Block, or so, was like 98.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 28, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> so i played this with one of my friends deck when i played a pyramid game i hand a mostly land cards for some reason and i'm not sure what this one card was i was hoping some one could help me
> 
> its a land card had the capability to turn into a creature and attack
> then there was another land card the practically made me invincible
> ...



Cuold be the good ol' mishra's factory


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> Cuold be the good ol' mishra's factory



Mutavaults pretty much the new version of that, also they remade the creaure lands from Urza's Legacy

Treetop Village
Fairie Conclave
Forbidding Watchtower
Ghitu Encampment

but funny thing is, I don't think they remade the black one.

Spawning Pool


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 28, 2009)

http://www.trollandtoad.com/

My default source for my cards.  I run Green and White mostly.  But I have been known to create rather cruel Blue decks as well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Troll and Toad is a great site since they are a bigger company, but if sometimes you are looking to get more competitive on price check out the last link in my first post. Sometimes TnT is the best other times they aren't site to site prices vary.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 28, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, not too sure on what that could be, like I said the creature land you had was most likely Mutavault.
> 
> http://gatherer.wizards.com/Handlers/Image.ashx?multiverseid=152724&type=card
> 
> ...



yepp thats the card im almost positive thanks

one down one more to find


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2009)

If you could give me a bit more of a hint, like how it was making you god like. Was it preventing damage, tapping creatures, removing combat/main phases, or anything else along those lines. Also if that is your card, those are also about $16 - $20, so watch out when trading.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 28, 2009)

ok well im not sure exactly like i said it was midnight and lasted till 4am


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2009)

Ahh, I remember playing magic. I gave that up like 7+ months ago when I moved. Just gave my cards to a friend. I have been thinking of getting back to playing it but I don't know one where I live that plays so that's a down for me.

Mainly I used was blacks.

Used a lot of fear to get to you directly. 

Thinking of getting back into it. I went to the site and it seem that Plainswalkers are still popular what is the current series?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2009)

It's Conflux block now, but thats done, next set is M10 (or 11th Edition) then a new block starts. Too bad you gave away your cards though, I will never give mine away, I have stopped playing numerous times, but it always gets interesting to me again so I just keep them around.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 28, 2009)

*add my name*

maybe we should start game through apprentice. I cant afford them any more but online its free.

My color was, is and always be white.

I have my deck sitting around here but now im lazy to post my deck. maybe later.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 28, 2009)

i didnt know you could play online....


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2009)

> i didnt know you could play online....



Yeap, and there bringing it to the 360 also, I think for free. 

And hello Cory's girlfriend! Whats your name?


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 29, 2009)

Mariah lol hi! 
I know they have it on the original xbox bc i saw it while i was working one day


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> Mariah lol hi!
> I know they have it on the original xbox bc i saw it while i was working one day



Hello Mariah! I used to live in Venus also. 

Yeah, I played it a couple times and its really old. Like I think the latest was 8th Edition on there. But the new one is for Arcade on the 360.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 29, 2009)

oh cool 
hmm online play is something i need to try

my friend recently went to the tourment in Hawaii and Austin, TX


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2009)

That's cool. I would possibly compete, but I just don't want to spend all the money on to keep on trying to find great cards. Or spend the time to just create the perfect deck that all connects.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 29, 2009)

4 of my friends combined their deck and collected them for thhe past 7 years


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2009)

Well a lot of places that I have been to to compete you have to have deck combination from like current series back to like 3 past series. But I have been really considering to start playing again.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 29, 2009)

cool.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Well a lot of places that I have been to to compete you have to have deck combination from like current series back to like 3 past series. But I have been really considering to start playing again.



Yep, thats Type 2 play, which will be the most common local tournaments you will find. But what will suck aboutt them is you will notice the top players will all be playing netdecks. And if you go to the PTQ everyone there will be playing one of 3 or 4 decks, so it really ends up being luck of the draw. I hate it when people don't build decks with their own ideas. Felt so good to just crush one of the best decks out there right now with my Kithkin deck that has 0 rares that I was just playing for fun, guy wasnt too happy.

But anyways, type 2 is always the current 2 blocks + edition. Like it was 10th Edition, then Lorwyn Block, and Conflux Block. But now 11th Edition is coming out so it will be Lorwyn, Conflux, and 11th edition. And when the next non-edition set comes out it will be, Conflux, 11th, and New Block.


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 29, 2009)

Kurgan, can you explain that first combo you posted earlier with the clerics? I don't get it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sure, that combo can actually go many ways. It's really Daru and Shaman, since Daru makes it so when any cleric gets targeted they get a +0/+2, and Shaman is 0 mana to target you can infinite target every single one of your clerics, making them to whatever number of toughness makes you happy. Then you can sack them to the land. You can fizzle that ability as many times as you want, even if there is no damage to redirect, kind of hacks.

Nice thing about the combo is, my cleric deck is already so damn hard to kill that, even without the land, it's not really a big deal. Because 1/23178398173189 clerics that can prevent damage to me are pretty hard to get through. The other way you could take this combo would be to use Doran in the deck, then all your clerics would be 9031830912380/9031830912380's.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 29, 2009)

/tag. will ilst some of mine later...haven't played in about 10 years or so...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2009)

Ahhzz said:


> /tag. will ilst some of mine later...haven't played in about 10 years or so...



WOW! 

That is a longgg time.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 30, 2009)

*add my name*

please. altough i havent played in a long time, i still love them.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 30, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> please. altough i havent played in a long time, i still love them.



No problem, goin up on the list


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 30, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Sure, that combo can actually go many ways. It's really Daru and Shaman, since Daru makes it so when any cleric gets targeted they get a +0/+2, and Shaman is 0 mana to target you can infinite target every single one of your clerics, making them to whatever number of toughness makes you happy. Then you can sack them to the land. You can fizzle that ability as many times as you want, even if there is no damage to redirect, kind of hacks.



Naaahh that's not right. Where is the damage coming from that you are redirecting from Shaman?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2009)

You can add me to the list.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 30, 2009)

add me too. i may start organizing tournaments again next year...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2009)

Could someone explain to me what plainswalkers do and how do you play with them?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Naaahh that's not right. Where is the damage coming from that you are redirecting from Shaman?



It still ends up working, I'm not 100% sure on how it can be explained technically. But it's a known combo, I never looked it up online, just added it into my deck, then came across it later when people said it wouldn't work I had to look to make sure it did, and it does.

Here's another example of one of my fun combo's, this one I havent seen out and about, but a lot of people have worked with Altar of Dementia combo's.






+




+



Then add any generic 1/1 1 mana generic black zombie (or cleric if you want). The deck is hit or miss though, its a low mana cost combo, I got dark rituals, counter spells, creature kill/bounce, and search cards. Sometimes it can set off turn 3 othertimes I just end up a card short, nice thing about it setting off is, doesn't matter how many people are in game, they will all be decked. The other nice thing about this combo is you could change out the altar for other cards.

Here's infinite colorless mana (could be used for burn, or many other things)





Theres more uses for it, but I don't think any are quiet as good as those 2. Also if someone is playing with 






I have, these to deal with it, if they force me to I will recycle their library into their graveyard enough to gravestorm and remove everyones librarys from the game flat out, lol.













Castiel said:


> Could someone explain to me what plainswalkers do and how do you play with them?



No problem, here's an example of one.






You cast him whenever you have the 4 mana, just like a normal card. Now you see that "3" on the bottom is pretty much like his life (compared to a players life) or toughness (compared to a creatures toughness). And those abilities that say "+1" or "-1" or "-4" all add or subtract to his toughness, they can only be played as Sorcerys also. And he is treated as a Legendary permanant, so you can't have 2 of them.

Thats all the easy things, now it comes to, how to kill a planeswalker. They are pretty much considered a player. So lets say I have out Garruk and you want to kill him, when you declare you attackers step, you assign creatures towards him (like a player) and towards me. Now here comes the annoying part, you have to assume I am going to block if I have blockers. 

So if you wanted to kill him and do damage to me, thats not always possible as you might have to send overkill at Garruk, otherwise I could block and he would live. But then if you send overkill at him assuming I am going to block, I then would not block as there is no point in having some of my creatures die when the end result of Garruk dieing would still be the same. So now you have over extended your forces, so sometimes it can be very hard to kill a damn planeswalker.


----------



## domy85 (Jun 30, 2009)

Magic.... 7th grade through mid highschool. Those were the days. I cant even imagine what new series are out. From the top of my head I can remember urza saga.  Then they started with the Foil cards etc.  I still have my green deck. I will post later tonight what its made of. Really cool to see this thread.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 1, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Here's another example of one of my fun combo's, this one I havent seen out and about, but a lot of people have worked with Altar of Dementia combo's.



I see how that one works. What a bastard. 

As for the Shaman Cleric one, I'd hate to be the sucker who pulled that on me in a game and couldn't explain it. As I see it, if you can't explain how a combo works under the rules when you play it, it doesn't hold water. If they insisted I would quit. I don't suffer that kind of thing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> I see how that one works. What a bastard.
> 
> As for the Shaman Cleric one, I'd hate to be the sucker who pulled that on me in a game and couldn't explain it. As I see it, if you can't explain how a combo works under the rules when you play it, it doesn't hold water. If they insisted I would quit. I don't suffer that kind of thing.



Oh, I explained how it works, the target still goes through and the damage part just doesn't fire off. Because the 0 mana activation cost is first, that goes off then it checks for the rest, you already paid the cost so the ability goes into activation. I'm pretty sure thats how it works, but there are so many technicality checks and specific words, that I'm saying I don't know exactly how it would be worded, it would most likely be more specific than that.

Another example is there's this new artifact creature that can return an artifact to your (owners) hand and then allow you to play one back out. So you can block with one of your artifact creatures, lets say it's a 4/4 and you block a 4/4, the damage goes through, then you can bounce your artifact creature to your hand, then play it back out. While the other saps creature dies, really really lame to play against that, in my eyes that one should be dead before it can be bounced. I'm not sure why it goes through like that, I mean I understand it, but there will be some technical ruling about the damage step and bouncing that will apply that I wouldn't know the exact technicalities of it.

But yeah that black/blue combo is fun if it fires off early.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 1, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Because the 0 mana activation cost is first, that goes off then it checks for the rest, you already paid the cost so the ability goes into activation.



You still cannot use that ability unless there is a specific source of damage. Also, if you did redirect the damage, that doesn't change the _target_, only where the damage ends up which are different things.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> You still cannot use that ability unless there is a specific source of damage. Also, if you did redirect the damage, that doesn't change the _target_, only where the damage ends up which are different things.



Nope, it doesn't need any damage, his ability can be used before it checks for damage, it doesn't care when the damage happens. A lot of things in Magic now are "Prevent all damage this turn" and I assume that his would turn into a case of that checking for damage at end of turn, but it doesn't matter at that point as the targets have already gone off and made some fat clerics.

And I found the rule that states he works for this.

419.3. There are no special restrictions on playing a spell or ability that generates a replacement or prevention effect. Such effects last until they're used up or their duration has expired.

So I was dead on, see so you wouldn't have been so upset against it since I knew the ruling


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow cool! MTG, I remembered playing til 6th ed.. Then found out nobody else is playing here... Usually rare... I had 2 decks.. 1 Goblin Deck, and 1 black "knight" deck. Hmm hafta check on that apprentice app. Cool club


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 2, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 419.3. There are no special restrictions on playing a spell or ability that generates a replacement or prevention effect. Such effects last until they're used up or their duration has expired.



Sure, that effect may last, but it still cant redirect a non-existent damage. Therefore how can your clerics possibly be targeted by anything? I still don't see at which point the clerics are actually being targeted.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Sure, that effect may last, but it still cant redirect a non-existent damage. Therefore how can your clerics possibly be targeted by anything? I still don't see at which point the clerics are actually being targeted.



Sure it can, the rule itself says there are no restrictions for prevent/redirect effects (that means even if there is no damage to redirect). Meaning you can set it off as many times as you like without any damage being there, and if no damage ends up landing on the creature by the end of the turn the effect resolves (such effects last until they're used up or their duration has expired). 

Your stuck on the damage part of it, and it doesn't need the damage to target, the damage isn't what matters, it's the cleric being targeted by an ability.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 2, 2009)

In which case it is an invalid target and cannot be targeted so the spell fizzles.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2009)

The target is still valid, with or without damage, the ability still resolves (as it doesn't care if there is or isn't damage there), so the target still resolves. So it would "fizzle" the damage part, as that number being redirected ends up being 0, but the target is still valid. 

The rule says it, I have explained it, not sure what else to tell you, except that everyone on the MTG forums (the gleemax forums on the wizard website) will tell you the samething. The target was still valid, as no damage has to be redirected in order for the ability to be used, as they don't check for any until the end of the turn and when it expires it would turn them into 0's (and 0 is a number).

The fun world of MTG, so full of technicalities :/ Like announcing your Declare attackers step instead of just tapping your creatures, little things can mean so much.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 2, 2009)

I disagree. let's just leave it there. i don't think either of us is going to convince the other!

you're so right though, technicalities are the soul of this game. that's why i love arguing about it.


----------



## Frick (Jul 2, 2009)

Aww, long time ago. I played until Onslaught, I think.. I look at new cards sometimes and I have no idea what they're doing. 

I've been seriously thinking about bying a couple of theme decks to play with my visiting relatives though.. We'll see what happens. It's good fun.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> I disagree. let's just leave it there. i don't think either of us is going to convince the other!
> 
> you're so right though, technicalities are the soul of this game. that's why i love arguing about it.



You can''t disagree though, its a rule  I checked over at the mtg forums and every single reply agreed. I only say that because, I can't say I disagree with a play down at a type 2 tournament, a rule is a rule. But yeah this has been going on a while, nice to have a good MTG convo though.



Frick said:


> Aww, long time ago. I played until Onslaught, I think.. I look at new cards sometimes and I have no idea what they're doing.
> 
> I've been seriously thinking about bying a couple of theme decks to play with my visiting relatives though.. We'll see what happens. It's good fun.



The new sets aren't too bad, the block that got away was the Kamigawa block, just didn't fit MTG. This all fits with the theme, wouldn't be too hard to pick up, if you need any advice feel free to ask.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah, but i have a different version of the rules!!







4th edition rulebook, circa 1995. If it's not in here, I don't know shit about it.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 3, 2009)

Man I used to play MTG like I play my computer now! My fav decks were the Black and Red. My fav. card was Battle Squadron, how ever many attacking monsters was strength and defenders was H.P.  As to what edition, I have no clue anymore. I loved the Unglued deck, they had some funny shit like the 2-card B.F.M. Strongest monster to date with 99/99 lol. I have a MTG:Battlegrounds game that is just collecting dust on the shelf. I havent played it much.

I used to have over 1,000 cards in all until my old room flooded and lost 3/4 of them


----------



## LittleLizard (Jul 3, 2009)

I just thought about this

With this little software we can play and create our own edition. I think i will start making a tpu edition


----------



## Marineborn (Jul 3, 2009)

i am MTG JESUS!!! i have played against my good freind kurgan  since the 5th grade, his wildfire is bullshit, his clerics are good and cuzza if you seen the cards that he does that combo with you would understand it does work and its very powerfull. MTG for life suckas


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> yeah, but i have a different version of the rules!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090702/rules.jpg
> 
> 4th edition rulebook, circa 1995. If it's not in here, I don't know shit about it.



Old School, I remember having those come in 75 card random boxes. But you should see the rule book now, if you noticed that was just rule #419.3




Marineborn said:


> i am MTG JESUS!!! i have played against my good freind kurgan  since the 5th grade, his wildfire is bullshit, his clerics are good and cuzza if you seen the cards that he does that combo with you would understand it does work and its very powerfull. MTG for life suckas



Yeah, we've had lots of good games over the years. Many a people have had to die to kill one Jeroth and a Worship.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 3, 2009)

i still have the boxes.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 4, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> yeah, but i have a different version of the rules!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090702/rules.jpg
> 
> 4th edition rulebook, circa 1995. If it's not in here, I don't know shit about it.



I have one of those books somewhere in about as good condition as yours lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Well M10 Pre-Release was yesterday, I really wish I could have gone as a ton of friends went and played, it was $25 for 6 packs (you built your deck with these) and you got a 






I was going to go down and play again today, but then I got itchy and pre-ordered 12 packs for $34 ($2.83 each) which was a much better choice as it's like $25 for 6 packs down at a shop ($4.16 each). And then I ordered a few cards to start my new Red/Green beatdown, well not a few cards, just 4x






Really amped to get this deck together and get my packs, so far my deck sounds flat out wicked in my mind, just need to think up a versatile side board. So how about any of you, looking at getting some M10?


----------



## Marineborn (Jul 12, 2009)

OVERPOWERED!!!!....i might have to buy some, lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah M10 is ridiculous, partially because it's no longer a remake set, 50% of the editions will be remade cards now, and the other 50% will be new cards that are styled like old cards (both of which those 2 are. I might actually go play today, really tempted, that would mean I would have a half box of the new set.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 12, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> OVERPOWERED!!!!....i might have to buy some, lol



Like Mirrodin :shadedshu


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 13, 2009)

I would like to have that vampire nocturnus.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> yeah, but i have a different version of the rules!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090702/rules.jpg
> 
> 4th edition rulebook, circa 1995. If it's not in here, I don't know shit about it.



heheh got a few of those around   Just came across my Ice Age rulebook this weekend too


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's the whole M10 Spoiler list, there isn't any list up yet with all the pictures as the set doesn't officially release until the 17th. At that point I'll put up that list, but rejoice old schoolers as Ball Lightning and Lightning Bolt (I always said this would never be back, so shocked) are back.

*M10 Spoiler List*



Melvis said:


> Like Mirrodin :shadedshu



That block wasn't too bad, only thing that was at all competitive was Affinity. The OP block was Urza's, loved that block.



Cuzza said:


> I would like to have that vampire nocturnus.



Yeah, thats a really cool card, won't be too competitive in Standard play, but will make a wicked fun theme deck, I'm probably going to toss one together. I ended up going to the tourney and getting a promo one. The alt art on them is so much better than the normal, I might have to try and trade for some.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jul 13, 2009)

I just got all my magic cards back!!!!  But thayre going to be put in storage


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 13, 2009)

*Yeah, abuse*



Cuzza said:


> yeah, but i have a different version of the rules!!



Rules change, but this one has not.  If this is about the Kor life combo, then it works even by 4th edition rules.  The trick is in the fact that there is no target.  The card simply states "the next time...." like most prevent/redirect damage cards.  

I went through the same argument with my friends when I used this exact combo.  The Kor 0 cost activated ability got them banned back in the day.  In fact, for a number of years WotC stated they would never create new en-Kor creatures because of that ability.

We play by Entended rules amoung me and mine, so the Kor were legal and fun to deal with.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

You still play laughing man?


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jul 14, 2009)

i have a question about this card can any one tell me what language it is in and if its worth anything value wise and if its any good of a card bc im clueless


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Just a common, that looks like a middle eastern language, but yeah a common won't be of much value, it's an ok card though. I didn't play much in that block, I just goggled the artists name since thats all I could read on there


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 14, 2009)

damn MTG i havent played that in a very VERY long time the last time i played was when MTG was beta maybe even alpha my deck is far far far buried someware perhaps i could go find it my buddy was showing me how to play again recently and man o man is it way diffirent than i remember.

i know my color now apparently though


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jul 14, 2009)

i have 2 of them i was going through my cards and i was like wtf this isnt english!?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> damn MTG i havent played that in a very VERY long time the last time i played was when MTG was beta maybe even alpha my deck is far far far buried someware perhaps i could go find it my buddy was showing me how to play again recently and man o man is it way diffirent than i remember.
> 
> i know my color now apparently though
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/magic/images/whatcolor_isred.jpg​



You should look what you have, if you really played that long ago and have cards in good condition, you could be looking at some serious cash. The crappiest Alpha/Beta cards are like $5 a pop, a good common like Dark Ritual I believe is like $30 - $40. Even the lands I think are around $5 each.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 14, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You should look what you have, if you really played that long ago and have cards in good condition, you could be looking at some serious cash. The crappiest Alpha/Beta cards are like $5 a pop, a good common like Dark Ritual I believe is like $30 - $40. Even the lands I think are around $5 each.



really? cause i know their altleast beta and i was between 5-7 when i played magic was new and i was born in 88


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> really? cause i know their altleast beta and i was between 5-7 when i played magic was new and i was born in 88



Started early, I started around 98, was born in 86 here. But yes, here's a few examples

Ancestrall Recall - $799

Birds of Paradise - $169

And the Motherload Black Lotus - $1800 or $1300 in Poor shape

All of the moxes are at least $500. I was off on land prices, guess they are only about $1 a peice, dual lands are all like $150 each though. So I would look, could be a huge amount of money your sitting on (if you wanted to sell them).


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 14, 2009)

@MomentoMoir: It's most probably Russian, it's written in Cyrillic.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 14, 2009)

The en-Kor abilities work...I use that deck all the time and I'm a certified level 1 DCI judge. The cleric is still being targeted even if there is no triggered ability happening because there is no damage to be prevented.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

mrw, you end up finding a new place to play at?


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 14, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> The en-Kor abilities work...I use that deck all the time and I'm a certified level 1 DCI judge. The cleric is still being targeted even if there is no triggered ability happening because there is no damage to be prevented.



OK, I finally understand the interpretation. I think it's bullshit, but I get it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> OK, I finally understand the interpretation. I think it's bullshit, but I get it.



It is BS, I won't lie, but everytime someone finds something they think can be "broken" they do it.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 10, 2009)

im going to be playing people this weekend at quakecon


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 11, 2009)

make sure you use that combo!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> make sure you use that combo!





I been working on a Red/Green Aggro/Token deck. The common play right now for that setup is Green/White, and I don't want to just net deck. I took 1st on my first outing with it, but still need to add a few cards, my friends Green/White beats me every time barely, and we never toss in sideboards, but I'm pretty sure with mine he shouldn't be too much of an issue.

Only problem with that is 3 game round, I will be giving him game 1, then I need to beat him 2 in a row, will be interesting if I end up ever getting matched against him. I'll have to toss up my list sometime, I'm feeling lazy right now.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I finally reached 300+ life in a game thanks to 4 Wellwishers (and there were around 20 elves in play) and 3 Essence Wardens (my opponent even had creature tokens so they added up as well).


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 11, 2009)

i finished reorganizing my deck i stuck with faerie dragon and elf mostly red and green
but the rest i did a mix and i choose 10 land cards for each color


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> FYI guys I'm just messin with ya



u r a a$$hole
magic is very enthralling.  Played from the 6th grade to my senior year in high school.  Geek is all about popular opinion.  At one point in my high school, (my sophomore year) there were 30% of the entire school in the chess club.  I was one of them.  I took about 13 medals home in my freshman and sophomore year, one of them being first place, several in the top 10, and the school (4A) won state every year, except for my senior year.  Im now in the army 5th special forces group.  Things change all the time.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 11, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You still play laughing man?



Yes I do.  Every once in a while.  I even play with a few of my professors at college.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 11, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> i finished reorganizing my deck i stuck with faerie dragon and elf mostly red and green
> but the rest i did a mix and i choose 10 land cards for each color



How big is your deck? You should try to stick to around 60, that way you have a higher chance of drawing your key cards. If your decks close to 100 and has 3 or 4 colors and a few themes to each color, split it into 2 decks and add a few more cards to the smaller one.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Yes I do.  Every once in a while.  I even play with a few of my professors at college.



Nice.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Back from the grave, I was going to post my elf deck before, but I never got around too it. And now I am super psyched about the new Vampire deck I will be running, during play tests it was just amazing and a ton of fun.

*Creatures:
4x Vampire Nocturnus
4x Bloodghast
4x Vampire Nighthawk
4x Vampire Lacerator
3x Gatekeeper of Malakir
2x Malakir Bloodwitch

Spells:
4x Terminate
3x Sign in Blood
3x Blightning
2x Doom Blade
2x Thought Hemorrhage

Artifacts:
3x Blade of the Bloodchief
3x Veinfire Borderpost

Lands:
15x Swamp
4x Dragonskull Summit*

Also has a sideboard, but I'm feeling lazy right now, it played out very consistent, lots of kill that uses the Blades to make the Vamps huge, forcing other people to board clear, then I just play down more. I like how it played out a lot, especially for me only having to revise it 1 time.


----------

